
Make This Amazon Charade Illegal - pepsi
https://splinternews.com/make-this-amazon-charade-illegal-1822511600
======
Finnucane
There's probably not a lot of leverage for the Federal government to interfere
in basic state and local budget issues. DC's efforts in the past to use
federal funding to influence state behavior has had mixed results. And there's
probably not much will in Washington to do anything about it anyway.
Unfortunately, that only leaves local agitation as the remaining viable
option.

